# OBS and AVI



## Wojak (Feb 26, 2017)

Will OBS ever support AVI. I'm curious about that


----------



## Harold (Feb 26, 2017)

For what benefit?


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2017)

Technically we use it for lossless video formats, but for H264/AAC it's not really worth it, even if it supports it (and I can't recall if it does).  Almost any container format is better for the more modern codecs.  I'd have to be given a really really good reason to consider it.


----------

